# PDS - Frühlingspokal



## spaceschleim (19. März 2009)

So Jungs..... et geht los!!!

 

Hotel iss gebucht.... Der Sommer steht vor der Tür..... training scheint bitter noetig..... 

Winterpokal war schon... war wohl nix... sorry.... aber für alle die für Portes du Soleil noch n bisl Sputz brauchen : *der PDS Frühlingspokal*

Hier steht jezz wies geht...


*Die Regeln
*


Der PDS-Frühlingspokal startet am 18.03.2009 (also gestern =) und endet am 17.06.2009.
Punktevergabe

1 Punkt: Laufen, pro 20min Block, d. h. 1 Stunde Laufen = 3 Punkte.

2 Punkte: Alle alternativen Sportarten (zB. Schwimmen, Studio, Fußball, Volleyball, Badminton, Tennis, Youporn (Bremskraft... gelle....) usw.). Mindestens 30 min, es gibt 2 Punkte, egal wie lange das alternative Training gedauert hat!

Pro 15-minütiger Radeinheit 1 Punkt. Beispiel 1: 1 Stunde Rad = 4 Punkte (egal ob MTB, Cross, Rolle oder Rennrad). Beispiel 2: 5 Stunden Rad = 20 Punkte (d. h.: kein Limit!) Gleichwertig mit Radtraining ist nur Skilanglauf, da Bewohner in verschneiten Regionen eine Chancengleichheit haben sollten. Bikeparktraining gilt als besonders erwünscht. Hier gibt eine Abfahrt 2 Punkte..... Bier im Bikepark 1 Punkt....

*Besonderheiten
*
Ich kombiniere mehrere Disziplinen in einer Trainingseinheit. Wie wird das bewertet? Die Disziplinen sollten unmittelbar hintereinander stattfinden. Beachte die Mindestzeit für jede Disziplin.

Was ist mit Stretching (Dehnübungen)? Hierfür gibt es keine Punkte! sorry.....



Da wir nich son schoenes Winterpokalkalkulatordings haben, bitte einfach hier posten... wir zaehlen dann zusammen......


gruesse und haut rein jungs!

UPDATE:

xbox achievement points und playstation trophies (obwohl playstation gay iss) duerfen durch  20,75 geteilt und hinzuaddiert werden...... muss ja jeder selber wissen.....

aso:

mit'm huhn spaziern gehn.... nee.... sorry... keine punkte =)


----------



## spaceschleim (19. März 2009)

so... ich gestern:  youporn.... 1 Punkt

heute morgen 35 klimmzuege: hat so 15 mins gedauert (mit rauchen und kaffee) : 1 Punkt.....


macht dann 2 Punkte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skeletor23 (19. März 2009)

komm...Youporn darfst dir ruhig mehr Punkte geben....hast doch sicher sonst nix gemacht gestern 

ok...bei mir warns 2, 5 Stunden biken...Arbeit und zurück mit Umweg...10 Punke


----------



## Allian (19. März 2009)

Ich will eine Regeländerung: der Pokal muss früher starten, sonst sind meine hart erkämpften Punkte fürs Laufen, Radfahren & Schwimmen weg.

Das mit Youporn is auf unfair, da haben wir keine Chance gegen Mr. Holiday


----------



## Allian (19. März 2009)

Was is mitm Hund spazieren gehen? Das muss ja wohl auch was geben


----------



## spaceschleim (19. März 2009)

Allian schrieb:


> Ich will eine Regeländerung: der Pokal muss früher starten, sonst sind meine hart erkämpften Punkte fürs Laufen, Radfahren & Schwimmen weg.
> 
> Das mit Youporn is auf unfair, da haben wir keine Chance gegen Mr. Holiday



frueher starten iss leider nich...... war ja winterpokal........ sorry....

youporn bleibt auch....... sorry..... 


dafuer aber noch was tolles:    der gewinner bekommt n sixxer fuer die fahrt!!!!! 


und hund spazieren zaehlt..... 1 Punkt fuer 30 mins....... ok?


----------



## Allian (19. März 2009)

Hund is ok!

Was is mit dem Spanier? Der muss sich auch anmelden.


----------



## spaceschleim (19. März 2009)

Allian schrieb:


> Hund is ok!
> 
> Was is mit dem Spanier? Der muss sich auch anmelden.



wird erledigt.


----------



## spaceschleim (19. März 2009)

so bisl geradelt....  6 punkte.... macht dann mit gestern 8.


----------



## Skeletor23 (19. März 2009)

ok, Liegestütze und Klimmzüge 1 Pünktchen ... macht insgesammt 11


----------



## spaceschleim (20. März 2009)

quierschied haldentour: 2h => 8 Punkte ..... sind dann insgesammt 16....

achja.... ich würd ja sagen, bergab schieben gibt in zukunft abzug.... gell, skeletorianer.... aber gilt dann erst ab dem nächsten kalendertag..... haut rein, jungs!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skeletor23 (21. März 2009)

hör auf zu jammern und schau dir meine 19 Punke an.
und ich hab das Gefühl heut gibts noch mehr


----------



## osorio (21. März 2009)

Guten tag!! Der Spanier hat sich angemeldet...

gestern 3 min. xhamster .... besser als youporn. 3 punkte


----------



## Skeletor23 (23. März 2009)

so...samstag noch mal 1,5 Stunden mim Rennrad gerollt ... macht dann insgesammt 25


----------



## Allian (24. März 2009)

Endlich! Heute morgen 25min laufen, ich runde ab, also 1 Punkt


----------



## Skeletor23 (24. März 2009)

nochmal ne stunde gestern gefahren...also 29 insgesammt


----------



## spaceschleim (25. März 2009)

heute morgen.... 15mins liegestuetz..... => 17 punkte....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spaceschleim (26. März 2009)

gestern 1h mim hund spaziert...... taraaa =) ... 2 punkte.... => 19 !


----------



## Allian (28. März 2009)

40min laufen, macht insges. 3 Punkte ... das war mal anstrengend


----------



## spaceschleim (29. März 2009)

1,25h radgefahrn..... gestern....  19 + 5 = 24


----------



## Allian (29. März 2009)

1,5h radfahren, macht 6 Punkte -> insges. 9 Punkte


----------



## Allian (30. März 2009)

Wie wär's denn mit ner Regeländerung:

Radfahren mit anderen Pokal-Teilnehmern zusammen, gibt unabhängig von der Fahrzeit +1 Punkt?

Allein fahren is shice...


----------



## spaceschleim (2. April 2009)

Allian schrieb:


> Wie wär's denn mit ner Regeländerung:
> 
> Radfahren mit anderen Pokal-Teilnehmern zusammen, gibt unabhängig von der Fahrzeit +1 Punkt?
> 
> Allein fahren is shice...





hmm....... ok.

=)


kleiner nachtrag: vorgestern abend: 1,25h radfahren + gestern 1,25h radfahrn = 10 punkte ... ihr spastis.... 
+ 1 mal fruehsport ..... 11 punkte.....sind dann 35......  + 2 mal youporn...... fast vergeswsen ...   37 punkte.......  

. heut kommen nochmal 6.......


----------



## Allian (2. April 2009)

Glaub ich dir nicht, ganz ehrlich..  Vor allem den Frühsport


----------



## spaceschleim (2. April 2009)

Allian schrieb:


> Glaub ich dir nicht, ganz ehrlich..  Vor allem den Frühsport




20 liegestuetz + 20 klimmzuege + 1 kaffee und ne kippe.... 15 mins fruehsport..... willst mal meine muskeln fuehlen ?


----------



## spaceschleim (2. April 2009)

so.... radgefahren.... wie ueblich.... 5 punkte....  sind dann 42....


----------



## Skeletor23 (5. April 2009)

so Junge, nach krankheitsbedingten Ausfall wird jetzt die Aufholjagd gestartet

... heute waren es aber vorerst mal nur 2 läppiche Pünktchen für ne halbe Stunde rollen....also 31


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spaceschleim (6. April 2009)

so... hab n bisl geschludert......










































donnerstag 5 punkte + freitag 5 punkte.... sind dann 52.

samstag leider nix..... getraenke kaufn gibt ja keine punkte...... n paar klimmzuege, aber das waren zuwenig......

aber sonntag :

das waren 2h..... + pds trainingskollechbonus = 9 .... 61 punkte.......

heut abend gibts wieder 5..... halt dich ran skeletor!


----------



## Allian (6. April 2009)

Gestern 2h radfahren mit Tobi & Basti => 8+1 Punkte
Macht insgesamt *18 Punkte*

Ich seh schon, ich gewinne...


----------



## spaceschleim (6. April 2009)

so ihr pupsis.......
die ueblichen 5p radfahren + 1 punkt klimmzuege und liegedings.....
des waeren dann 67..... musst wohl urlaub verlängern, danillo 

jezz ma bisl los hier!


----------



## Allian (7. April 2009)

moep


----------



## spaceschleim (8. April 2009)

habt ihr eure raeder verkauft?


gestern mit basti haldentour quierschied.... waren fix..... 7P..... => 74....


----------



## spaceschleim (9. April 2009)

gestern normale runde : 5P => 79P


----------



## spaceschleim (9. April 2009)

eben 5P => 84.....


----------



## spaceschleim (14. April 2009)

so... mal fuer alle die 4h freitagstour.... sehr geil wars.....

gibt 16P + bonusPunkt = 17.

samstag hatte ich pause.....

sonntag 6P (std tour erweitert)
montag  6P 


macht dann 29.


sind dann 103......


----------



## Allian (14. April 2009)

So, die alten 18 + die neuen 17 von Freitag + ne Hunde-Runde am Samstag incl. neue Strecke in NK endeckt, 1P macht dann *36* Punkte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spaceschleim (15. April 2009)

gestern 6P 




109P......


----------



## spaceschleim (15. April 2009)

115


----------



## Skeletor23 (18. April 2009)

so...mal bissi nachtragen hier:

also bei 31 war ich,

dazu kommen:
+ 17 Punkte für die Freitagsrunde im Hochwald 
+ 8 Punkte letzen Samstag für 2 Stunden im Wald
+ 4 Punkte für ne kurze Runde am späten Dienstag abend
+ 10 Punkte für heute 1 Stunde klettern (2 Punkte) + 2 Stunden auf der Rolle (8 Punkte)

macht 70!


----------



## spaceschleim (20. April 2009)

2h auf der rolle?


solangsam wirds pervers.....


donnerstag : 6P ahnee 7 =) .... diego war dabei.....

fr+sa nix.... sonnatag 3h mit pds kumpels..... macht dann 13P.. 

also 115 + 7 + 13...

135 punkte....


----------



## Allian (20. April 2009)

S' waren 3h.

Bei mir sind's 36 + 2P für Klettern am Samstag + 12P für 3h am Sonntag + 1P für den Kollegenbonus

-> *51 Punkte*


----------



## Skeletor23 (21. April 2009)

schöne Sache war das am Sonntag 
ergibt dann insgesammt 83 Punkte bei mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spaceschleim (22. April 2009)

so.... montag schnelle runde mit danny.... gibt 4p,

dienstag wieder fixe runde aber diego war auch dabei..... 5P.......


macht dann 144.......


----------



## Skeletor23 (22. April 2009)

gestern 2h im Wald inkl. Pds Kumpel Bonus....also + 9

macht *92*


----------



## spaceschleim (23. April 2009)

gestern 6P



macht dann runde *150P*


----------



## spaceschleim (27. April 2009)

freitag 5punkte..... (diego war nich dabei....)

samstag waren 4h mit pds kollegen...... -1P weil ich soviel warten musste =)

macht 5+ 16

sind dann 171......


----------



## Allian (28. April 2009)

68 Punkte!


----------



## Skeletor23 (29. April 2009)

also Freitag die Heimrunde inkl. Basti ...ca. 1.5 h also *+ 7 Punkte*

Samstag die große Runde ... wenn Tobi 4h hat dann sinds bei mir und Marcus 4.5 wegen Anfahrt , dazu kommt noch der PDS Kumpel Bonuspunkt sowie der Schlackoberg komplett hochpedaliert Bonuspunkt  (nein Tobi den bekommst du nicht )  macht also satte *20* für den Sonntag

insgessamt jetz *119*


----------



## Allian (29. April 2009)

Korrektur: 20P statt 17P, macht dann 71P.


----------



## spaceschleim (30. April 2009)

bin sehr wohl hochgefahren...... hab nur solidarisch auf den schiebenden spanier gewartet..... der kann das bestaetigen......  aber egal... =)


so + di kleine runde..... macht 10P......


*181P*


----------



## Skeletor23 (30. April 2009)

grad 2,5h im Wald unterwegs, macht *129*


----------



## spaceschleim (6. Mai 2009)

habn bisl geschlampt....


mi + sa +mo + di kleine runde

einmal mit diego 6P sonst immer 5....

sind dann 21....

insgesammt *202P*


von mir aus koennen wir mich zum sieger erklaeren und nochma neu starten...... krieggich dann 2 sixxer =)


wie siehts aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spaceschleim (8. Mai 2009)

mi 5 und do ganz fix nur 4.......

211P


----------



## Skeletor23 (8. Mai 2009)

ei von mir auch nochn Update

- Samstag 2h mit Marucs macht *+9*
- Montag eine Stunde im Wald macht *+4*
- und gestern ne Stunde macht nochmal *+4*

Insgesamt *146*


----------



## Allian (8. Mai 2009)

+9 mit Daniel, macht dann *80*


----------



## spaceschleim (8. Mai 2009)

heut mim danny mal n bisl laenger..... 6P


*217P*


----------



## Skeletor23 (15. Mai 2009)

so, jetz mal ne ganze Woche nachtragen:

- letzen Freitag auf die Arbeit und noch ne große Runde hinterher, 
3 Stunden 15min macht *+13*
- letzen Samstag 3 Stunden mit den Jungs also mit Bonuspunkt 
ebenfalls *+13*
- letzten Sonntag die Schimmelkopfrunde in sensationellen 1,5 Stunden also nur *+6*
- Dienstag ne Stunde *+4*
- Mittwoch 2 Stunden *+8*
- und heut nochmal 2,5 Stunden *+10*

also dann jetz *200* insgesamt


----------



## spaceschleim (16. Mai 2009)

letzte woche fr: 5P

samstag mitn jungs: 13P

mo + di  jeweils 5 : 10P

do bisl laenger weil schluessel vergessen: 6P

gestern 5P


macht 39P fuer letzte woche.....

256P.....


es wird wieder spannend  =)


----------



## Skeletor23 (18. Mai 2009)

Samstag müssten das insgesammt *9* gewesen sein, für uns alle, oder!?

und gestern hab ich den Simbachtrail gesucht und gefunden, und das ebenfalls für *9*

also *218 * jetz.


----------



## spaceschleim (22. Mai 2009)

ok....letzten samstag 9P (wo warn wir da?)


sonntag war ich noch betrunken und faul.... ahh verdammt ich bin ja sonntag morgen mim rad aus sb heim =) ... also +4 

montag normale runde: 5P

dienstag wolltich, war aber pltzlich wiedermal dicht....

mittwoch normal 5P

donnerstag waren wir lang..... 1h in "l-town" ...dann habbgich ja geshuttelt.... ihr hattet so 1,5 oder?

und dann noch saulang in sb... wieviel waren das 3,5h?

wären 5h für danillo... marcus die nase iss ja nach 1mal schwarzenberg weg....... ui... ich dann 4,5h => 18P

achja und dann habbich noch eine h geschwimmt... => 3P

sind also 44P

*
300P*


----------



## Skeletor23 (26. Mai 2009)

so...
- Dienstag auf die Arbeit und zurück 2,5h ...*+ 10*
- letzten Donnerstag also die von Tobi ausgerechneten 5 h ...macht 20 + 1 Bonuspunkt, also *+21*
- Freitag und Samstag war mal Ruhetag angesagt 
- Sonntag dann zwei mal 1,5h Tour morgends und abends *+12*
- und gestern abend noch mal 1h *+4*

also insgesammt *+47*
macht *265*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spaceschleim (26. Mai 2009)

sa+so pause.....


gestern normale runde (danny kommt def. mit und wird auch fahren.....) sind dann ab jetzt 6P =)


und den von mir vergessenen pds kumpel bonus vom donnerstag..... also 7....



307P




ups!

freitag vergessen.... da war das mim danny aber noch nich 100% ... also nur 5....

macht dann 312P


----------



## Allian (26. Mai 2009)

Samstag mit allen  -> 13P
Nochmal Samstag (musste ich ja erst allein fahren...) -> 9P
Dienstag auf die Arbeit 30 min, 1h bei den Atzen vorbei zurück -> 6P
Donnerstag bei den Landbewohnern: 1,5h -> 6P + PDS -> 7P
Danach Schwarzenberg & Bremse tot: 1h -> 4P

Freitag mit Ines um den Bostalsee: 3P (schön langsam)
Samstag von Heisterberg zum Bostalsee & zurück: 1:15h -> 7P

Macht dann weitere 49P, also insgesamt* 129P*


----------



## Allian (31. Mai 2009)

Samstag + 13 -> *142P*


----------



## Skeletor23 (2. Juni 2009)

Freitag 1,5 h *+6*
Samstag *+13* 
Montag 2,5h *+10*

also *294*


----------



## spaceschleim (19. Juni 2009)

so..... hab zwar nixmehr eingetragen,.....


aber das wars dann wohl :








(montreux mit blick aufn lac leman)

hat gepisst wien sau, aber ich glaub, da kommt die sonne durch!!!    hab unterwegs 3 bier gezischt und hab doch fast 6h gebraucht.... gibt das punkte? 




wollt grad nochn bild machen, aber hab mich nich getraut..... ich sollt ja harry anrufen wenn ich da bin...... handy war aber aus.... naja.... haus iss ja offen.... zimmer auch.... sehr gut.... komm in die t-bar.... wer sitzt da, hattn kopdff aufm tresen und pennt??

genau =)


der iss soooo gut =)

so... mal sehn watt morgen so geht..... haut rein!


----------



## Skeletor23 (21. Juni 2009)

LOL - sau gut....dann hau mal weiter rein 

und gratulation zum PDS Pokal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allian (22. Juni 2009)

Ich habe fertig:


----------



## Allian (26. Juni 2009)

Sieger nach Punkten: Tobi!

Sieger der Herzen: Ich!!!


----------



## spaceschleim (26. Juni 2009)

wieso sieger der herzen?

weil du endlichmal ne neue gabel gekauft hast, wo dich das universum ja schon lange aufgegeben hatte?

oder weil du mehr -sms in 15 minuten schreibst, wie die restliche weltbevoelkerung in einem jahr?


aber ok.... wir teilen.......


----------



## Skeletor23 (26. Juni 2009)

hehe


----------



## Allian (26. Juni 2009)

Mein SMS Packet macht 30% vom T-Mobile Gesamtumsatz aus, nehmt euch in acht!


----------



## Allian (26. Juni 2009)

PPS: Sieger der Herzen, weil ich ein Herz für euch habe


----------

